# 1965 gto dash



## willo (Apr 28, 2008)

hi, i'm new to the group,just acquired a 65 gto,my first car was a 65 and i have been wanting another one for quite some time.Mine had a tach in the dash.This one does not .i see on ebay that the tach goes to the right of the speedo and not where the clock goes as i originately thought.Do i have to buy a new dash cluster to get the tach in where now sets the gas and temp guage,or will it fit in that hole? Willo


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forums.
As far as I know, Yes, you need a whole diffrent gauge cluster and wiring harness, diffrent temp and oil pressure switches.
Try The Parts Place Inc Dot com
The Parts Place Is The Largest Supplier Of Chevrolet Buick Oldsmobile and Pontiac Restoration Parts
Search for 'rally gauge"


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Rukee is right. You will need to upgrade to a Ralley Cluster to make it correct.


----------



## VettenGoat (Jun 19, 2007)

I think M&H Electrical makes an adaptor wiring harness for the Rally Cluster. I looked into this Rally dash swap last year also and was told there is really only one guy making these reproduction rally clusters and his quality is really hit or miss. I ended up sticking with my very 1970's Sun tach on the column and putting the money elsewhere in the car.


----------

